# Dehydrating Oranges



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone ever dehydrate oranges?

We received a box of oranges and grapefruit at Christmas. DW likes the grapefruit but the oranges are rather bland. I was wondering if pulling the moisture out of them might bring out what little flavor they have.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I've never dehydrated them, but have made candied orange slices before. They are really good, and you can dip some of them in chocolate to make an extra sweet treat.


----------



## tzibby (Feb 23, 2012)

I just put about 20 lbs through my dehydrators- both regular and dried candied oranges-- the candied are much more to my liking- especially if they are bland to start out with
Cut up the oranges- peel and all into 1/4 to 1/8 inch thick slices. Bring them to a boil in a pot of very heavy syrup.

boil for about 5 minutes, and then using a strainer place the oranges in a seperate bowl- coating all sides with sugar ( regular, granulated) and then onto the dehydrator over night.. You want them to be completely dry, to where they will snap in half if you try to bend, otherwise they turn into gummies, if not dried long enough. 

Save the syrup you cooked them in- you can do another batch, or keep adding sugar and boil the water out of it, it makes a really awesome orange syrup that's great on ice cream, pancakes, whatever! just store it in the freezer for months ( it won't solidify).


----------



## tzibby (Feb 23, 2012)

And on aside note- if you don't do the candied-- Make 100% sure to get all of the white pith off and peel off if doing regular, they turn out extremely bitter with it on. Dehydrate the same way as listed above.
They are still good for putting in tea, or hot chocolate, ect.
Store in a vac-cum sealed mason jar


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

When I candy oranges, I make them tender and chewy, like the orange gumdrops you can buy in the grocery store, except that they are edible. We snack on them and use them in cooking(Plum Puddings, Bread and Rice Puddings, Fruit Cakes...).

I've never had much luck with just dehydrating them, what do you do with them? The ones I've dehydrated will break a tooth if you try to chew them.



tzibby said:


> I just put about 20 lbs through my dehydrators- both regular and dried candied oranges-- the candied are much more to my liking- especially if they are bland to start out with
> Cut up the oranges- peel and all into 1/4 to 1/8 inch thick slices. Bring them to a boil in a pot of very heavy syrup.
> 
> boil for about 5 minutes, and then using a strainer place the oranges in a seperate bowl- coating all sides with sugar ( regular, granulated) and then onto the dehydrator over night.. You want them to be completely dry, to where they will snap in half if you try to bend, otherwise they turn into gummies, if not dried long enough.
> ...


----------



## tzibby (Feb 23, 2012)

I just eat them as a snack- same you would do with the gummie kind, how thick are they when you've tried to dehydrate?


----------

